# Solder mask the age old question



## TXWolfie (Sep 17, 2011)

Just out of curiosity has anyone ever thought of using like 1000 - 3000 grit wet sandpaper and sanding it off with a palm sander. Doesn't it sound kind of feasable especially if its wetsanding paper. Please let me know if I am over stepping my bounds or if it was already talked about.

Rich


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 17, 2011)

I am curious. What is purpose of using sandpaper? Or why do you want to do that? Do you want to scrape everything out of that board?


----------



## seawolf (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't think you can sand away the solder mask without gumming up the sandpaper or cutting to deep and removing the PM's from the board.
Mark


----------



## Geo (Sep 18, 2011)

if you use sandpaper on the traces you will lose values. the gold plating is measured in microns and is thinner the width of a human hair, by alot. the best way to remove solder mask is to soak it in a bath of warm NaOH solution just below the boiling point. this is a case of less is more, if you let the solution become too hot it can cause the solder mask to adhere even more tightly and cause a big headache. soak one piece at a time and the solder mask will dissolve into a green slime that can be washed off with a spray from a garden hose or even a kitchen sink. for the tougher pieces a light brushing with a non metalic brush of your choice. please refrain from using the spouses toothbrush. :lol:


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 18, 2011)

Have ya ever had one of those questions that popped into your head and even on how rediculous it sounded ya just had to ask it? Well there was my question for the day ... lol


----------



## rewalston (Sep 18, 2011)

TXWolfie said:


> Have ya ever had one of those questions that popped into your head and even on how rediculous it sounded ya just had to ask it? Well there was my question for the day ... lol



I have a stupid question, umm well, I would ask it but I can't remember what it was.

Rusty


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 18, 2011)

TXWolfie said:


> Have ya ever had one of those questions that popped into your head and even on how rediculous it sounded ya just had to ask it? Well there was my question for the day ... lol



:lol: 
Who don't ask is not getting answers....


----------



## butcher (Sep 18, 2011)

The coarse sand paper could be burnt, removing the copper traces with any value I do not see a problem with, removing solder I do see more trouble in recovery later, I do see a problem in is holding the board if using a power tool sander, and also the toxic dust contaminating the air and surrounding area (how wet are we talking here?), this would be my concern with removing the mask with sanding.
I just feel there are easier methods, most things have already been tried, that is what developed the methods, it does not mean you will not come up with another, but most of the time someone else has been there and done that.

There are No stupid questions, although there are some questions we should try and find the answer for ourselves.

I would try to answer the question but I forgot what we were talking about. 

Oh that was it using sand paper and my stupid answer.


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 18, 2011)

Well if anyone has ever done bondo/body work or auto painting they would know wet sandpaper usually made from silicon carbide. It comes in various grades all the way to 2500 which is almost like regular writing paper. The sanding paper does not get clogged since it is wetted every repeatedly and as far as dust virtually non, since it is trapped in the water. Now if you let the paper dry out then yes it will get clogged and there would be dust, but the mask should be in the water if done correctly and the AU will still be on the board. I dont know but to me it sounds like it would work, not saying it isnt a wrong or right or easier or harder way of doing it. But like one of my favorite sayings is when something seems like it would work, till ya try it ... "Hey it worked on paper". One of these days I will get around to attempting it right after I get my second or third paycheck.
Rich


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 18, 2011)

Take piece of plastic. Use yellow marker and draw few squares and lines. Apply light green varnish - your wife or girlfriend may help you chose. Then try to sand that varnish without touching or sanding out that gold marker paint.

The only way on how to use sand paper no matter how fine, is if you use it to get rid of solder mask *with* gold. Then process that water from container you will be doing that.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 19, 2011)

TXWolfie said:


> but the mask should be in the water if done correctly and the AU will still be on the board. I dont know but to me it sounds like it would work,


Heh! Your time must not be worth much. Processing escrap is a losing proposition on a small scale basis, primarily because it is so labor intensive. Now you want to add countless numbers of minutes to the recovery of something that is borderline not worth recovering? 

How would you address the uneven deposition of the mask? It would result in the loss of gold unless you processed all of the swarf that was generated, along with the spent sanding media. 

There are times to explore, and there are times to go with what works. You gotta know when to hold 'em, and know when to fold 'em, son. 

Harold


----------



## NoIdea (Sep 19, 2011)

Are you a Kenny Rogers fan Harold? :lol: 

Deano


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 19, 2011)

Not really---but I do like his early work. Not fond of country western stuff in general (I like the Sons Of The Pioneers). The Gambler is a great tune, at least in my opinion. He does it very well as far as I'm concerned.

My real concern is how much time some of these guys dedicate to trying to circumvent convention. I've said it before, and I'll say it again. There's nothing wrong with doing research, assuming that's where you get pleasure, but if one's goal is processing, and, hopefully, accumulating a little gold, it makes little sense to spend all your time trying less than wise procedures---which in many cases, are not smart at the outset. 

One must achieve a balance between learning and progressing, and actually accomplishing a mission-----assuming the mission is to accumulate gold. 

It worked for me. 

Harold


----------



## NoIdea (Sep 19, 2011)

Guilty as charged  

I keep running out of acid, i will never learn :roll: 

Deano


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 19, 2011)

Well at the moment, I have alot of time on my hands since I dont work, well least not as of yet. And since I dont have any acids or chemicals I cant work on any boards to get any metals off it. Any money I get goes to the house and what it is needed, right now the thought of getting anything (HCL, SMB, even a crucible) is a luxury. So while it sits there piling up I am itching to get going with it and create a new hobby. I am not trying to remake the wheel or design a better one. It is just thoughts that run thru my mind and make me wonder if anyone else ever had this thought run thru thier mind.

Rich


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 20, 2011)

It is common knowledge that poor people have poor ways. They have no options, really. However, if you use methods that either lose values or tie them up in different ways, making recovery just as complicated, it's a step backwards. That's what I'm trying to tell you, and please do not consider that I'm trying to be rude. That is not the case. You may not like the message, but if you pay attention _to the message_, you'll save yourself a ton of grief and agony. 

Don't misunderstand me---I'm sympathetic, and, in cases such as Deano's, where he's doing some serious research, perhaps with the potential to provide methods that aren't obvious to many, a guy that needs to generate revenue is kidding himself by circumventing methods that are known to work. They're promoted BECAUSE they work---so even if they cost a dime or two to get going, you are assured of a return, assuming you are good at following directions. Some folks are not. They're keen on tossing in their own (often hare brained) ideas, which often undoes all the hard work they've accomplished to a given point. 

I know one thing. I learned refining by reading Hoke's book. I messed around, trying to dodge some of her processes early on, only to discover that I was spinning my wheels. I spent a lot of money and achieved very little. Only when I started following her advice did I start producing the desired end product. 

I was rewarded handsomely for the effort I expended. I kept my nose clean and followed the rules. I treated my customers honestly and with respect. I became their advisor when they had problems with their metals, and offered rapid service, including pickup and delivery. It worked for me. I retired when I was 54. 

I'm not suggesting that everyone will achieve the same degree of success. Some won't, and some will attain even loftier goals---but, to the man, it is almost assured that they will do it by following convention. Precious few people ever succeed in revolutionizing anything that is as old and established as the refining of precious metals. 

Want to make an omelet? You gotta break a few eggs. 

Harold


----------



## nickvc (Sep 20, 2011)

Rich, Harold's spot on as usual so I would follow his advice. I can sympathise with your situation and can fully understand your desire to get started but be patient, if you can't afford chemicals to do the recovery just save your scrap and if you get a fair amount sell as is to help fund your needs and even have a little extra for the household bills. Refining isn't for everyone but sorting and selling what you can find is something most can do with a good understanding of what's worth the effort and what has values worth recovering, here the forum is a really brilliant resource with most parts of e scrap covered including the base metals. 
Don't give up, keep looking for e scrap and learn as you go it's a sure bet it's going to be better than sitting around watching television and you never know what you may find or what opportunities will arise from your quest.


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh trust me I understand completely on everything everyone has said even Harold, I gigle when I read his posts and comments. I nicknamed him to myself the "Mr Miyagi" of refining. I ask questions to fullfill my mental questions and ideas so this way I dont make a mistake and cause myself great harm in any way shape or form. And within the next few months I will be dropping a few pics on this forum for all to see and be myself proud of my convictions and patience.

Rich


----------



## Marcel (Mar 3, 2012)

I was taught, that solderresist is invincible to any acid etc. It was meant to last "forever". How stupid..
In a video from india I saw scrapper simply burning them off with a flame..  
Not very healthy though. Just wanted to add this "poor-man´s-technique" to the discussion.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 4, 2012)

Marcel said:


> I was taught, that solderresist is invincible to any acid etc. It was meant to last "forever". How stupid..
> In a video from india I saw scrapper simply burning them off with a flame..
> Not very healthy though. Just wanted to add this "poor-man´s-technique" to the discussion.


If you've read many of my posts, you'll realize that I have made mention regulary (although not specifically about solder mask). 

Incineration. 

The refiner's secret weapon. 
(Any you thought it was duct tape, eh?)

Harold


----------



## Goldenmiser (May 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, this is my first post so I thought I would make it useful before slamming everyone with questions. I came across this video when I was looking for a way to remove the solder mask from laptop touch pads. I haven't tried it yet myself but it looks like it works pretty well.

Mix water + Sodium Hydroxide in a 4:1 ratio in a container that can be heated, use something tall to contain any splatter. Add your pieces ensuring they're fully submerged. Begin heating on medium until bubbles begin to form. Once the bubbles start to form, turn off the heat source and let it soak for about 8-10 minutes You can check to see if the mask it loose with a SS knife. If the mask is loose, remove from the solution and rinse under running water.

Credit where credit's due: goldrecovery.us > Harvesting Video's

As usual use proper safety gear!


----------



## Oz (May 1, 2012)

Goldenmiser,

I think it is fantastic that you wanted to share something as a first post before asking questions. It is through no fault of your own however that goldrecovery.us happens to be our very own lazersteve that is one of the moderators here. It speaks well of you to give the credit of where you have found something of value.

Welcome to the forum!


----------

